# Forum General Introduce Yourself  Hello from Sweden

## eggs_and_bacon

Hello. I've been trying to learn Russian on and off for years now but months ago I actually bought a book on the subject as I thought maybe that would aide me in the process. See you around.  ::

----------


## lorente

Hi! Nice to meet you! Welcome to MR)

----------

